# Discworld - Terry Pratchett



## granfire

I read one of the books - Thud! - I laughed until I cried.
Now, does anybody know the first one and how they follow each other? Though the stories seem to be pretty self contained I hate to miss out on the underlying red thread of the greater story line.


----------



## Omar B

Great series.  The first book is The Color Of Magic.  That one stars Rincewind but if you liked Thud you could start with one of the City Watch books.  

The series is divided into Wizard books (Rincewind or the professors of the Unseen University), City Watch books, Witches books, Vampires, Moist Von Lipwig books and then all the rest.  But that does not mean they cross over and characters from other storylines show up since most of the books take place in the same city.

Thud is good, not close to one of the best in the series.  If you loved that one you'll freak the hell out at the rest of them.  Here's a list of the books in order:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discworld


----------



## granfire

I was in tears I was laughing so hard!

Thanks, I will see how I can sort them and what I can find in the library...

(man, he was busy!)


----------



## David43515

Terry Pratchet is probably the funniest author writing in the English language. Nobody turns a phrase like he does, and he always makes you stop and think.


----------



## Omar B

Such a shame about his declining health.  Years ago when _The Wee Free Men_ came out he did a signing in Manhattan where I got to meet him.  Once at a pizza place while getting a snack before the event where he wore a sport coat and a fedora and we spoke briefly in the line, then afterward when I saw him cross the street just behind me, enter the bookstore and walk to the lectern and began his talk.

I got into him after reading and rereading Douglas Adams to death and needing to find something else that was funny, a send up of our society and philosophy.  Not a long list of humorists who are worth a damn writing on that level out there.


----------



## granfire

There isn't too much out there challenging and yet entertaining.

I mean, the puns are so clever (I read Thud! in the German translation, even that was hilarious!!)

Gooseberry and numnuts...:lol:


----------



## Tez3

There's an underlying seriousness to them as well that you can either pick up or ignore, he leaves it up to you how you want to read them, doesn't bash you over the head with philosophy. We have all his new books on order so we get them as soon as they come out.
The latest, I Shall Wear Midnight is brilliant and actually contains some thoughts that have stayed witht me and I think shall for a long while, I read it while our soldiers were in Afghan taking heavy losses and surprisingly this book while still being as funny as it's predessors has some priceless phrases in it that I found helped, anyway a good laugh always helps!


----------



## granfire

That is a nice thought, because Thud! also has some of that in it. brilliant, really.

Considering how long the books are out, I am surprised I never came across any until this summer.


----------



## Tez3

granfire said:


> That is a nice thought, because Thud! also has some of that in it. brilliant, really.
> 
> Considering how long the books are out, I am surprised I never came across any until this summer.


 
You have a great treat to look forward to catching up with them all!


----------



## granfire

I need it, too, because the other book series I was reading is drawing to a close...

Sadly I think I will have to buy the Pratchett books though. I found myself enjoying them, but they seem to last me a very long time...library only give me books for 2 weeks <sigh>


----------



## Whitebelt

http://chris.gg/2007/10/the-discworld-reading-order-guide/

Here's a map of the storylines, it should show you what order to read the books in based on your favorite characters. My first experience of the discworld was with Night Watch so I owe my love of the books to Sam Vimes, only a very dedicated reader of fantasy should read the Rincewinds in my opinion whereas everyone would enjoy a Death novel or a Witches.


----------



## granfire

Whitebelt said:


> http://chris.gg/2007/10/the-discworld-reading-order-guide/
> 
> Here's a map of the storylines, it should show you what order to read the books in based on your favorite characters. My first experience of the discworld was with Night Watch so I owe my love of the books to Sam Vimes, only a very dedicated reader of fantasy should read the Rincewinds in my opinion whereas everyone would enjoy a Death novel or a Witches.



I appreciate it very much. Sam Vimes is a classic!


----------



## Omar B

I like the weird books like the ones with the vampires or any of the Igors.  Vimes is cool, as is Carrot and Angua but my all time favorite is Rincewind.

In the past few years I've gotten into Moist Von Lipwig because his first book Going Postal was hilarious and TG's take on capitalism.

My favorites - The Color Of Magic, equal Rights, Mort, Wyrd Sisters, Moving Pictures (movies, yes!), Reaper Man, Small Gods, Lords and Ladies (a good Vampire story), Men at Arms, Interesting Times, Feet Of Clay, Hogfather, The Last Continent, Carpe Jugulum, The Fifth elephant, The Truth (newspapers).  There was one with the first gun (spelled gunne).


----------



## granfire

going postal is a first in a series? cool, I think the library has it!


----------



## Stac3y

Omar B said:


> I got into him after reading and rereading Douglas Adams to death


 
So that was YOUR fault, you bastard! Sorry; was that in, er, questionable taste?. :angel:


----------



## Omar B

Stac3y said:


> So that was YOUR fault, you bastard! Sorry; was that in, er, questionable taste?. :angel:



Yes, lets all make fun of the death of one of the great thinkers and authors of our time.

Gran - Yes, Going Postal is the start of Moist Von Lipwig's story, it's followed by Making Money and I'm not sure if there was a third one yet, I know Moist has played a major and minor roles in several of the other books.

On of my favorites, Cohen The Barbarian.  He's everything Conan is, but old, senile, skinny as hell and can hardly lift his axe, but damn that dude can fight!


----------



## granfire

I think Stac3y was making fun of your somewhat unfortunate choice of words ^_^

I have the 5 volumes of the triollogy sitting here, have not read them yet...somehow that TV show image gets a bit in the way. Maybe some books are better not made into visual.

A friend of mine mentioned there is a 6th book to the guide to be written...the chose author was somebody who made him 'die a little inside' can't remember who tho was picked...or f it's ever going to happen.

EDIT:

I actually like Colfer...but you deal with a classic, you are up for trouble...so, did anybody read it?

(not to mention I am derailing my own thread...)


----------



## Omar B

There is a 6th book.  It's called "And Another Thing ..." by E. Colfer, I know he writes some other series called Artemis Fowl.

In any case, I have the book, read about 3 chapters and put it down.  I can't say if it's bad or not because I'm not far enough in to judge, but it's no Adams.  I will eventually go back and actually read it.


----------



## granfire

I actually like Colfer, but his gig is more the young adult, juvenile audience (which fits me perfectly  )

But filling the shoes of a legend is not easy!


----------



## Omar B

granfire said:


> I actually like Colfer, but his gig is more the young adult, juvenile audience (which fits me perfectly  )
> 
> *But filling the shoes of a legend is not easy!*



I don't think that's necessarily so.  My favorite example (because he's my favorite literary character) is James Bond.  Ian Fleming created a great character, Kingsley Amis wrote a decent follow up, but John Gardner blew it out of the park.  By far my favorite Bond author was Gardner and he ended up writing more books than Fleming did (16 to Flem's 14).  There have been other author since but they have not reached that level.


----------



## Stac3y

granfire said:


> I think Stac3y was making fun of your somewhat unfortunate choice of words ^_^


 
Yep. NOT making fun of Adams (though he's probably making fun of us somewhere right now); he was, indeed, a great thinker and writer. And so, so sorely missed.


----------



## granfire

Omar B said:


> I don't think that's necessarily so.  My favorite example (because he's my favorite literary character) is James Bond.  Ian Fleming created a great character, Kingsley Amis wrote a decent follow up, but John Gardner blew it out of the park.  By far my favorite Bond author was Gardner and he ended up writing more books than Fleming did (16 to Flem's 14).  There have been other author since but they have not reached that level.



lol, but in this case it was the Character that carried the theme. Took me forever to figure out that there was a book out, have only seen 2 to date, and both just happen to be Flemming...(just bought Moonraker at the thrift store...)


----------



## Omar B

Just found out?  You poor child.

also, read them in order, there is an overarching narrative that the movies never got because they did the stories out of order and removed all the stuff connecting them.  Not to mention Bond is pretty lame compared to how he is actually written.  http://commanderbond.net/category/books


----------



## granfire

I know I'm pathetic, don't rub it in! 

Cafe Royale (certainly a hint that the films were out of context) was certainly different than any movies made up to then. I read it a long time before the movie was made...have not seen it yet, though that Bond actor looked promising...


----------



## Omar B

Did you just call Casino Royale by the name Cafe Royale?

The movie was decent, I've got my problems with it, combining two separate stories yet not even covering half of the book CR itself.  Changing the ending, changing characters motivations, changing the setting, changing why Bond was on that case in the first place.


----------



## granfire

I need a Kir Royal to jumpstart my brain. Naturally it was casino...

Thankfully it's been a while since I read the book...and I watch Bond only for the gadgets anyhow...


----------



## Omar B

Then you'll hate the books because the gadgets were few and far between.  In fact he hates them.

But then there's a lot about Bond that's never touched in the movies ... like his drug use or his constant boredom.


----------



## granfire

Omar B said:


> Then you'll hate the books because the gadgets were few and far between.  In fact he hates them.
> 
> But then there's a lot about Bond that's never touched in the movies ... like his drug use or his constant boredom.



LOL, no, the gadgets are what makes the movie, I liked the book well enough it was different though. 

Once I get back into reading mood I try Moonraker...though I am probably ruind by the movie...it was probably one of the worse ever made...:lfao:


----------



## Omar B

The book and movie Moonraker have nothing to do with each other aside from the main character and the name of the villain.  But I would warn you about reading them out of order because though they are stand alone stories there is an over arcing narrative and they do refer back to stuff.


----------



## granfire

Cool, the movie was on the other day and it's really kind of bad


----------



## Sukerkin

Ah, Bond movies ... even the bad ones are good .  They tick all my Popcorn-Movie boxes:

Beautiful women
Fast cars
Stuff blowing up
Gun/sword/fist fights
Good Guys vs Bad Guys

:lol:  Hey, sometimes I am deep and thoughtful and sometimes I am shallow .


----------



## granfire

Sukerkin said:


> Ah, Bond movies ... even the bad ones are good .  They tick all my Popcorn-Movie boxes:
> 
> Beautiful women
> Fast cars
> Stuff blowing up
> Gun/sword/fist fights
> Good Guys vs Bad Guys
> 
> :lol:  Hey, sometimes I am deep and thoughtful and sometimes I am shallow .


We all got to let our hair down sometimes! 

Not everything has to be eductional or good for us. Fun is good every now and then!


----------



## Omar B

I can list all the Bond movies I like, it's a pretty short list.  They are all favorites because of their closness to the source material, and even those are pretty damn far.

OHMSS - By far the closest, but that also makes it the darkest and least loved of the series
CR - Close, but no cigare, glaring changes for no reason but the general sweep of the story was there.
TLD & LTK - Because Dalton was the only one who played the character as written, so of course people hated him.  Now that DC is playing the character people are looking back on Dalton's performance and actually are appreciating it.

But I do have all of them on DVD, because I am a completist.  Even have several copies of most of the books because that's the kind of nutjob I am.

As for Discworld.  They made a couple film adaptations and they were good.  They gave Rincewind a pretty good beard which was odd because it's an ongoing joke in the books that Rincewind is the only wizard who cannot grow a beard.  Her also cannot spell the word wizard (on his hat he has embroidered "Wizzard" just in case people couldnt figure it out from how he dresses).


----------



## granfire

Omar B said:


> I can list all the Bond movies I like, it's a pretty short list.  They are all favorites because of their closness to the source material, and even those are pretty damn far.
> 
> OHMSS - By far the closest, but that also makes it the darkest and least loved of the series
> CR - Close, but no cigare, glaring changes for no reason but the general sweep of the story was there.
> TLD & LTK - Because Dalton was the only one who played the character as written, so of course people hated him.  Now that DC is playing the character people are looking back on Dalton's performance and actually are appreciating it.
> 
> LOL sorry, not that much of a Bond aficionado that I can tell a movie by it's initials...
> best one ever was probably 'Never Say never'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do have all of them on DVD, because I am a completist.  Even have several copies of most of the books because that's the kind of nutjob I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Discworld.  They made a couple film adaptations and they were good.  They gave Rincewind a pretty good beard which was odd because it's an ongoing joke in the books that Rincewind is the only wizard who cannot grow a beard.  Her also cannot spell the word wizard (on his hat he has embroidered "Wizzard" just in case people couldnt figure it out from how he dresses).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> roflmao!!! You gotta love it when they get essential parts of the character wrong...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sukerkin

OHMSS = On Her Majesties Secret Service (the first bond film I ever saw and I loved it )

CR = Casino Royale

TLD = The Living Daylights

LTK = License to Kill

All good :tup:.  I didn't dislike Dalton as Bond.  He was a touch stiff perhaps but by no means as bad as many critics made out.  Plus, TLD had Maryam D'abo in it ... see point one in my Popcorn-Movie list above 

http://www.007museum.com/The_Living_Daylights.htm

As an aside, Ms D'abo had a brain hemorrhage but survived after surgery.  She is also the author of the excellent "Bond Girls Are Forever" book.


----------



## Cryozombie

I've read all the discworld novels (with the exception of the young adult ones but Including where's my cow) and have all 3 movies and both Cartoons.  I'm a big fan.

I would also like to point out my Favorites are the ones about the Witches.  Granny Weatherwax and Nanny Ogg, with a side of Magrat or Perdita/Agnes.

In fact my avatar and signature are from the Hogfather movie from SKYONE...


----------



## Cryozombie

Omar B said:


> Thud is good, not close to one of the best in the series.  If you loved that one you'll freak the hell out at the rest of them.  Here's a list of the books in order:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discworld



There is also an Official Pratchett Wiki:

http://wiki.lspace.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## ArmorOfGod

You HAVE to read

Gil's All Night Fright Diner
and
A Witch with No Name

Those are two of the most brilliant books written in years.  I very rarely laugh out loud when reading, but those two did it for me.
I have read a lot of Pratchett's stuff and he is currently my favorite author.

AoG


----------



## Omar B

Cryozombie said:


> I've read all the discworld novels (with the exception of the young adult ones but Including where's my cow) and have all 3 movies and both Cartoons.  I'm a big fan.
> 
> I would also like to point out my Favorites are the ones about the Witches.  Granny Weatherwax and Nanny Ogg, with a side of Magrat or Perdita/Agnes.
> 
> In fact my avatar and signature are from the Hogfather movie from SKYONE...



Yeah Zombie, I noticed that your avatar was Death from Hogfather a when you changed it.


----------



## Omar B

Something a little embarrassing to admit.  But A few years ago when my ex and I were on that slow decline to our breakup I brought along a Pratchett book on a trip we had together.  I find it funny in retrospect her complaining that I never paid any attention to her and using that as an example when at that point I so didn't care anymore.

I think it was Feet Of Clay, great one by the way.


----------



## granfire

Omar B said:


> Something a little embarrassing to admit.  But A few years ago when my ex and I were on that slow decline to our breakup I brought along a Pratchett book on a trip we had together.  I find it funny in retrospect her complaining that I never paid any attention to her and using that as an example when at that point I so didn't care anymore.
> 
> I think it was Feet Of Clay, great one by the way.



How dare you read a book!

big fat meany you are! 

LOL


----------



## Omar B

Big fat meany!  Well I never!


----------



## granfire

I know you never!


----------



## Omar B

Ok, maybe once or twice.


----------



## granfire

Omar B said:


> Ok, maybe once or twice.



:lfao:

no, seriously, I lol'd


----------



## Omar B

and on that note, OKLA just scored a touchdown.

Neb 17 - Okla 16, waiting on the field goal.

BTW, a good Discworld book to check out is Unseen Academicals.  It's about the staff and faculty of the Unseen University starting a football team.  Thing is in Morpork, football is more about the pies at the game and the riot than the actual game itself.


----------



## granfire

LOL, sounds about right.

Auburn is going for the national Championship (not that I am a fan or anything, but's in-state...you gotta pull for them!)

ROLL EAGLE...


----------



## Omar B

Auburn rules. It's a team I just started watching this year because I'm not usually big on the SEC.  I'm a big BSU and USC fan but that Cam rules.


----------



## granfire

LAst year Bama, this year Auburn, it would be great... ^_^


----------



## Big Don

OK, so, you people got me interested in trying Pratchett, and now, I'm frustrated.
None of the reasonably close libraries have any checked in and none of the close bookstores have any in condition I'd pay for.


----------



## granfire

tell the library to put a hold on one once it comes in.

or bite the bullet and buy one from amazon. if it's not for you, the library will be happy to take it off your hands, they even write donation recipts.


----------



## Big Don

granfire said:


> tell the library to put a hold on one once it comes in.


did that





> or bite the bullet and buy one from amazon. if it's not for you, the library will be happy to take it off your hands, they even write donation recipts.


I think I may have to, you all have me very interested.


----------



## Omar B

Big Don said:


> OK, so, you people got me interested in trying Pratchett, and now, I'm frustrated.
> None of the reasonably close libraries have any checked in and none of the close bookstores have any in condition I'd pay for.



Never read him?  I would have assumed you have since you are one of the more active members in the books thread.

I highly recommend his work to anyone.  It's a world that seems medieval but he asks the same philosophical questions we do, about corrupt leadership, new technology (film, newspapers, guns) but in a funny way.  Like when Moist is given rull regin of the Morpork post office so he invents these things called "stamps" which are valued at the amount printed on there ... so people start trading in stamps rather than Lord Vetinari's coin.  How does capitalism affect a monarchy all of a sudden out of nowhere?


----------



## granfire

He is really good in bringing characters to life you might have seen just a minute ago at the corner store. 

In Thud! he is picking apart how preconceived ideas influence our lives and how deep superstitions affect us.

Not to mention his puns on technology...I am still laughing about 'The Gooseberry'

(I had to laugh at one of the reservists, though...bringing his own stick: 2 sticks connected with a chain :lfao: )


----------



## Omar B

The names are priceless too.  Cut-Me-Own-Throat Dibbler, Carrot Ironfounderson, Fred Colon, Nobby Nobbs (a well known and highly regarded thief who happens to be a cop!), Detritus (exactly what he sounds like, a guy made of all stone), Ponder Stibbons.

Oh, and the guilds slay me.  The Guild Of Assassins who do more lurking around and being creepy than actually killing because well, that's outdated.  Or The Guild Of Thieves, who happen to have their offices right up the street from the castle.


----------



## Big Don

Omar B said:


> Never read him?  I would have assumed you have since you are one of the more active members in the books thread.


No, I honestly don't know how I've missed him.


----------



## granfire

same here. 
I only read it because it was on my mom's night stand and I had read the books I had brought with me...


----------



## granfire

Omar B said:


> The names are priceless too.  Cut-Me-Own-Throat Dibbler, Carrot Ironfounderson, Fred Colon, Nobby Nobbs (a well known and highly regarded thief who happens to be a cop!), Detritus (exactly what he sounds like, a guy made of all stone), Ponder Stibbons.
> 
> Oh, and the guilds slay me.  The Guild Of Assassins who do more lurking around and being creepy than actually killing because well, that's outdated.  Or The Guild Of Thieves, who happen to have their offices right up the street from the castle.




LOL, yep (I need the first watch house book, need to know wht Carrot is named that...not to mention he is a 6 foot something 'dwarf' and has a werewolf and a vampire fawn over him...)


----------



## Omar B

As you read the series you'll realize that Carrot is descended from the original Royal family of Morpork.  He's tall, blond, handsome, build like Steve Reeves meets Frank Zane, TP goes to great lengths to make his description as close to Prince Charming as possible.  But he was adopted and raised by dwarfs so he knows nothing of who he really is ... funny thing is, everybody else in the city does.  They follow him around, swoon at his every word, etc.







One of those things about TP.  You read each book as it's own little story but as you go along little hints are dropped here and there as to who each character is.  Like Sam Vimes is really Dirty Harry.


----------



## Big Don

granfire said:


> same here.
> I only read it because it was on my mom's night stand and I had read the books I had brought with me...


See, now, I'm jealous. My mom doesn't read anything cool.


----------



## granfire

Big Don said:


> See, now, I'm jealous. My mom doesn't read anything cool.



LOL, you need to hook up your mom with cool friends!

But seriously, my mom has always been one to attract interesting people with off the beaten track interests.

Pratchett also wrote a book about cats. And being owned by now 3 cats, plus my mom's 4, I was in stitches...


----------



## Tez3

Omar B said:


> and on that note, OKLA just scored a touchdown.
> 
> Neb 17 - Okla 16, waiting on the field goal.
> 
> BTW, a good Discworld book to check out is Unseen Academicals. It's about the staff and faculty of the Unseen University starting a football team. Thing is in Morpork, football is more *about the pies at the game and the riot than the actual game itself.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> I'm not sure non Brits get the full meaning in Unseen Academicals, this is confirmed by your comments about football lol!


----------



## Cryozombie

Omar B said:


> so people start trading in stamps rather than Lord Vetinari's coin.  How does capitalism affect a monarchy all of a sudden out of nowhere?



Vetinari is a Tyrannical Dictator... Ankh-Morpork has no Monarchy!


----------



## granfire

Cryozombie said:


> Vetinari is a Tyrannical Dictator... Ankh-Morpork has no Monarchy!



Touche


----------



## David43515

I think Carrot is introduced in "Guards!Guards!" IIRC, I`d have to check. But I loved the scene where Nobby is showing him the ropes his first night on patrol. Especially where Carrot breaks up the fight in the dwarf bar. For me, the footnotes with the dierect translations from dwarvish to English are hillarious.

Were there ever more written with the characters from "Small Gods" or the pyramid one?


----------



## Omar B

Cryozombie said:


> Vetinari is a Tyrannical Dictator... Ankh-Morpork has no Monarchy!


Yeah, my mistake.  This is why Lord V keeps such a close eye on carrot.

Tez - despite what you think of non English and their understanding of football, I must remind you that I'm the product of 2 football and cricket playing countries, besides TG wrote exactly what he emant to get across in the book.  They went to the games for pies and rioting, most of the time the audience had no idea who was playing or in some cases that there was even a game going on ... Morpork is pretty wild.


----------



## granfire

David43515 said:


> I think Carrot is introduced in "Guards!Guards!" IIRC, I`d have to check. But I loved the scene where Nobby is showing him the ropes his first night on patrol. Especially where Carrot breaks up the fight in the dwarf bar. For me, the footnotes with the dierect translations from dwarvish to English are hillarious.
> 
> Were there ever more written with the characters from "Small Gods" or the pyramid one?



The foot notes are e riot, period!


----------



## Big Don

Gran, Omar, have either of you read Peter Alan David's Sir Apropos of Nothing?
I think, based on what you've said here, you'd both like it.


----------



## granfire

Big Don said:


> Gran, Omar, have either of you read Peter Alan David's Sir Apropos of Nothing?
> I think, based on what you've said here, you'd both like it.



adding it to my list.


----------



## Omar B

No, note made.


----------



## tahuti

Since this is Martial Arts forum:

Opinion of Discworld Martial Arts by Lu-Tze sweeper of Historical Monks:

Okidoki ('Just a bunch of bunny hops') 
Shiitake ('If I wanted to thrust my hand into hot sand, I'd go to the seaside') 
Upsidazi ('A waste of good bricks') 
Tung-pi ('Bad-tempered flower arranging').   
No Kando ('You made that one up')

Also, popular visiting spot is Broken (Mended?) Drum, where even no rule brawl has point fight.


----------



## granfire

tahuti said:


> Since this is Martial Arts forum:
> 
> Opinion of Discworld Martial Arts by Lu-Tze sweeper of Historical Monks:
> 
> Okidoki ('Just a bunch of bunny hops')
> Shiitake ('If I wanted to thrust my hand into hot sand, I'd go to the seaside')
> Upsidazi ('A waste of good bricks')
> Tung-pi ('Bad-tempered flower arranging').
> No Kando ('You made that one up')
> 
> Also, popular visiting spot is Broken (Mended?) Drum, where even no rule brawl has point fight.



:lfao:

sounds about right!


----------



## Omar B

Ah, the Mended Drum, one of the few fictional bars I would hang out in.


----------



## Chris Parker

Let's face it, you just want to try scumble.... just once, mind you, otherwise you'd need a new cup.

Oh, and the Assassins Guild doesn't "kill" people in any form. They "inhume" them. You should know that....


----------



## Tez3

Omar B said:


> Yeah, my mistake. This is why Lord V keeps such a close eye on carrot.
> 
> Tez - despite what you think of non English and their understanding of football, I must remind you that I'm the product of 2 football and cricket playing countries, besides TG wrote exactly what he emant to get across in the book. They went to the games for pies and rioting, most of the time the audience had no idea who was playing or in some cases that there was even a game going on ... Morpork is pretty wild.


 

Yep that's why they go to football here too, for the pies and rioting lol! 

This is the inspiration for the game in the book, I've seen it, great 'game'!
http://www.cornishculture.co.uk/hurling.htm


----------



## granfire

Tez3 said:


> Yep that's why they go to football here too, for the pies and rioting lol!
> 
> This is the inspiration for the game in the book, I've seen it, great 'game'!
> http://www.cornishculture.co.uk/hurling.htm




lol, priceless!


(then again they say the original football/soccer was played with a severed head...)


----------



## Omar B

Football's origins are often debated.  What we do know is that much of what we know as football comes from The Wall Game and The Field Game from Eton.

Yeah, I'm kind of a nerd where football is concerned.  I've played pretty much all flavors.


----------



## Big Don

Omar B said:


> Football's origins are often debated.  What we do know is that much of what we know as football comes from The Wall Game and The Field Game from Eton.
> 
> Yeah, I'm kind of a nerd where football is concerned.  I've played pretty much all flavors.


Excepting, of course, the human head thing, right?


----------



## granfire

Big Don said:


> Excepting, of course, the human head thing, right?




as far as you know.....


----------



## sfs982000

Not that it's a Discworld book, but what got me hooked on Pratchett was the book "Good Omens" that he did with Neil Gammon.  Since then I've read a number of his Discworld books.  I'm currently reading "Guards, Guards".  I've enjoyed everything I've read so far about the Night Watch and of course Death is right up there as well.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Big Don said:


> OK, so, you people got me interested in trying Pratchett, and now, I'm frustrated.
> None of the reasonably close libraries have any checked in and none of the close bookstores have any in condition I'd pay for.


 
I get my books from abebooks.com and click on the "free shipping" section.
Or go to the 99 cent section (with low shipping).
That site gets too much of my money.  I use it when the library doesn't have what I need.

AoG


----------



## David43515

Cryozombie said:


> Vetinari is a Tyrannical Dictator... Ankh-Morpork has no Monarchy!


 


Ah, to know how that man`s mind works would be such a treasure.


----------



## David43515

By the way, this thread is the first I`d heard of any of the book being made into movies. Which ones were they? And are they available on DVD?


----------



## Omar B

I've got The Color Of Magic and The Hogfather on DVD.  They were both produced by RHI Home Video and Hallmark Home Video.  I know there's a third but I missed it.

The Color Of Magic - 




The Hogfather - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cATYdXVj8wo&feature=related


----------



## Omar B

Holy ****!  They made a Going postal movie!  I just found out!  Moist Von Lipwig on screen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4VlX9cMEbw&feature=related


----------



## granfire

"I am the new Post Master!"
I am so sorry!"


ROFLMAO!!! :lfao:


----------



## Omar B

Just you wait till you read that book.  

Jeremy Irons as Lord Vetinari!  The Golems!  The Vampires!  The Assassins guild!  The Clacks Towers!  I'm am seriously in freak out mode, how did this thing get past me?


----------



## granfire

Omar B said:


> Just you wait till you read that book.
> 
> Jeremy Irons as Lord Vetinari!  The Golems!  The Vampires!  The Assassins guild!  The Clacks Towers!  I'm am seriously in freak out mode, how did this thing get past me?



to busy telling about the greatness that is Pratchett?


----------



## Tez3

In his latest 'I Will Wear Midnight' they have cheese rolling and yes we do that for real too lol!


----------



## tahuti

Do you like Josh Kirby's artwork on cover of the books? I really like them, they make an atmosphere, compared to plain black ones that I have seen.


----------



## David43515

Omar B said:


> Just you wait till you read that book.
> 
> Jeremy Irons as Lord Vetinari! The Golems! The Vampires! The Assassins guild! The Clacks Towers! I'm am seriously in freak out mode, how did this thing get past me?


 
Can`t talk now gotta make my Christmas list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And even though I can`t see youtube at work, I think Jeremy Irons as Vetinari sounds like pretty decent casting.


----------



## Omar B

I was wrong, it's not Irons, it's that other creepy English guy.  The bad guy from Last Action Hero.  But Irons would be THE perfect Vetinari.


----------



## Big Don

Omar B said:


> I was wrong, it's not Irons, it's that other creepy English guy.  The bad guy from Last Action Hero.  But Irons would be THE perfect Vetinari.


Suke?
Joking...


----------



## Cryozombie

Omar B said:


> I was wrong, it's not Irons, it's that other creepy English guy.  The bad guy from Last Action Hero.  But Irons would be THE perfect Vetinari.



Um... Jeremy Irons was Vetinari in Color of Magic. 

Sorry... "The Patrician".  I don't think they named him at that point.


----------



## Cryozombie

Oh, and FWIW, I didnt like Dance as Vetinari in Going postal at first, but as I continued to watch, he did kind of grow on me.


----------



## granfire

LOL, Going Postal. 3 chapters in and I am laughing my head off.


----------



## Omar B

granfire said:


> LOL, Going Postal. 3 chapters in and I am laughing my head off.



I envy you, I wish I could get back my first read of that book.


----------



## granfire

LOL, yes, I love Moist v LipVick  The job interview is hilarious!


----------



## granfire

Adding Lord Vetinari to the list of lovables... 

Let's see what turns up tomorrow in the library...


----------



## granfire

Did anybody else notice: Pratchett leaves his heroes rather nondescript?

I mean he does take great pains to describe what they think and feel, but unless it is very important (like with Carrot) they have really no physical atributes to them.


----------



## Big Don

granfire said:


> Did anybody else notice: Pratchett leaves his heroes rather nondescript?
> 
> I mean he does take great pains to describe what they think and feel, but unless it is very important (like with Carrot) they have really no physical atributes to them.


I noticed that, but, I didn't REALLY notice it until you mentioned it. I'm halfway through my 15th Pratchett book.


----------



## Omar B

I find them quite well described in the sense that Mike Hammer is well described or Phillip Marlow are well described.  Enough to service the story with enough space for the reader to imprint upon.

Gotta love that Pratchett obsession.


----------



## granfire

LOL, I took my latest out to read in public....I am a bit self conscious...laughing loudly while reading a book is somewhat uncommon! 

But seriously, if you were to answer questions about the characters, you simply could not describe them. Not a bad thing for the story, just something I noticed. maybe that's why the visual interpretations seem to fall short because they are from somebody else.


----------



## Omar B

I just don't see it that way.  There are authors who give detailed descriptions and that works, but then there are those who give essentials so it's easier to imprint your own interpretation upon what was given.


----------



## granfire

Omar B said:


> I just don't see it that way.  There are authors who give detailed descriptions and that works, but then there are those who give essentials so it's easier to imprint your own interpretation upon what was given.




Never said it was a bad thing, Given the medium, it's actually kind of good. You still see the whole person when you read it. 


But

When it's put into a visual form it can be anything. So one might be disappointed because one's own vision is likely different from everybody else. 

Just a thing I noticed. 

The closest to a precise desriptiom you get is that Carrot  'looks like one of the gods' (*asterix: one of the major ones)


----------



## Big Don

Death of Roaches


----------



## Cryozombie

New Discworld novel "Snuff" comes out in the UK soon, with a much later release in the US:



> The new Discworld novel from the master features the popular Sam Vimes, Commander of the City Watch.
> 
> According to the writer of the best-selling crime novel ever to have been published in the city of Ankh-Morpork, it is a truth universally acknowledged that a policeman taking a holiday would barely have had time to open his suitcase before he finds his first corpse. And Commander Sam Vimes of the Ankh-Morpork City Watch is on holiday in the pleasant and innocent countryside, but not for him a mere body in the wardrobe. There are many, many bodies and an ancient crime more terrible than murder.
> 
> He is out of his jurisdiction, out of his depth, out of bacon sandwiches, and occasionally snookered and out of his mind, but never out of guile. Where there is a crime there must be a finding, there must be a chase and there must be a punishment.
> 
> They say that in the end all sins are forgiven. But not quite all.


----------

